# Ways to secure your CO2 tank?



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Mine's in the corner of my stand, with 2 bungee cords securing it to eyelet screws in the sides of the stand.
You'll need to get really short bungee cords - less than 1' long.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine just sits in the center of the stand. What is the purpose of securing it?


----------



## dissident (Oct 15, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> Mine just sits in the center of the stand. What is the purpose of securing it?


that was my initial Q, mine just sits in the stand. Always has...


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*Always tie your CO2!*

If that tank falls over accidentally, like maybe you knock into it working on something, or maybe the dog pokes his nose into the cabinet, or a visiting kid touches it a and it falls over.... now the liquid CO2 can flow into the regulator which may fail, or worse, the connection to the regulator could break off. 


I once had a tank fall over. The tank was not hooked up to the regulator yet, I had just placed it in the cabinet to get it out of the way. I didn hook up the strap as I needed to get the regulator attached, but I stepped away for a few minutes. The cabinet door was slightly open, the cat may have investigated, or maybe teh tank just blew the pressure relief valve since it was overfilled and was warming up, still icy (long story, I told the new guy it was a 10 lb tank, he didn't know better, it was a 5 lb, he managed to get 10 lbs into it however! Thank God it didn't blow in the car) Anyhow, I heard a pop, then saw the cat run like hell as this terrible noise of gas escaping wildily filled the room as did the white cloud. The tank was on the carpet spinning around, with a big frozen patch in the carpet under it. I nudged it with my toe to get it away from the big TV, and left it to empty itself as my son and I opened windows and tried to calm down. Ruined the CO2 tank, broke the collar and valve and it was trashed, but they traded it no charge, amazingly.

I had one CO2 tank just tied to the leg of an open stand with a shoelace. In the cabinets I used a strip of velcro sewed together and nailed to the cabinet frame. Now, I don't set a full tank down without securing it! If I had kids around, I'd put a lock on the cabinets.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I guess it falls in the category of cheap insurance.
I got a bunch of bungies and eyelets screws for less than $5.
If that $5 was wasted, I can live with that.


----------



## dissident (Oct 15, 2003)

eds said:


> I guess it falls in the category of cheap insurance.
> I got a bunch of bungies and eyelets screws for less than $5.
> If that $5 was wasted, I can live with that.


If $5 is worth peace of mind then it's not wasted  All my stands are closed and I dont have kids that will mess with it, so I have never even thought about secureing it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

dissident said:


> If $5 is worth peace of mind then it's not wasted  All my stands are closed and I dont have kids that will mess with it, so I have never even thought about secureing it.



Same here... no kids or animals that will screw with it therefore no need to secure.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought a couple black velcro straps with an eyelet on one end that sorta wraps around itself. I screwed them into the side of my stand and secure my tank top and bottom. 

I've read some of the horror stories including some in the AGA magazine a couple issues back. So, now I always transport my CO2 tank in my trunk, and I don't get it filled at lunch and then let it sit in my car in the scorching Florida sun (which I did do on the first refill).


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

dissident said:


> If $5 is worth peace of mind then it's not wasted  All my stands are closed and I dont have kids that will mess with it, so I have never even thought about secureing it.


Ah, yes, but let's hope that one day you don't over fill the fish tank and while you are trying to mop up the water that is behind the cabinet knock over the CO2 tank.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Bungee cords and eyelet things screwed to the corner of the stand. =) Very Secure. Oh yes, it also has a plastic collar thing around the nozzle to that it protects the valve and nozzle in case it gets knocked down.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

The CO2 tanks one gets around here have round bottoms so they have to be secured. I use the bungee cord and eyelet method.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Since Murphy knows where I live, and I’ve seen what can happen when a valve comes off of a compressed “air” tank. I secured mine. I use similar Velcro straps that BSS spoke about. They are bout 14” inches long, and stretchable. I used 2, 1 low, and 1 high.
I do have an adventurous 2 year old boy, so I also put handles on the cabinet doors, and baby locked them to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

I have mine under my stand secured by a nylon strap with a belt-buckle type thing (tension buckle?). Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

D-ring and velcro strap. Cheap and effective


----------



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

The velcro method sounds simple enough. Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What length bungee cord do you normally use? Do you strap it around all the way or only half way?


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I bought the littlest ones I could find.
I'll measure them when I get home, but I'd guess they are no more than 8" unstretched.
Another thing is they have small hooks on the ends - some cords have hooks that add maybe 2" to their length.
I have mine affixed to two adjoining walls, with the tank in the corner - if that makes sense to you. So the cord only goes around 1/2 of the tank, keeping it in the corner.

I have a couple of bungees and several eyelet screws left over.
If you want to save yourself a trip to the store, send me a pm with your address, and I'll send you 2 bungees and 4 eyelets for $5.


----------

